# Who is the 2014 World Sieger Champion?



## Blondi's Revenge

Just curious . . the list seems to be hard to find, which is rather strange. Shouldn't such a prestigious show have an official web site?


----------



## mspiker03

Here is a link to all the VA dogs (male)
WinSiS-CAT German Shepherd Dog Information System on schaeferhunden.dk

You can switch the drop down menu to see the other results from the show in Germany.


----------



## qbchottu

Not too hard 
Search for BSZS 2014 results or BSZS 2014 ergebnisse

In the recent years, the SV no longer hands out placements for VA placing dogs. Instead, VA dogs are listed by catalog order with no dog having a placement number - just a VA rating. 

Here are the 2014 VA males:
https://www.schaeferhunde.de/fileadminBSZS/pdf/Ergebnisse/GHKR-VA.pdf


----------



## qbchottu

German Sieger show site:
www.schaeferhunde.de/bsz/aktuelles/


----------



## onyx'girl

if you can watch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLzbYCE5LdM#t=60


----------



## Liesje

There is no VA1 champion anymore, multiple VA dogs without being ranked. Results are on the SV site.

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V.: Ergebnisse


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

Why did they do away with the VA1 champion and when did they do this?


----------



## Liesje

I believe 2012 was the last year VA1 was awarded.

I believe it's to discourage everyone running to breed all their bitches to the VA1 dog every year and encourage examining each dog for how they compliment the breeding. Not saying I agree or that it works (wouldn't everyone always want to carefully examine which dogs actually compliment their female's lines and not just breed to VA1??), but I think that was the motivation.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

Liesje said:


> I believe 2012 was the last year VA1 was awarded.
> 
> I believe it's to discourage everyone running to breed all their bitches to the VA1 dog every year and encourage examining each dog for how they compliment the breeding. Not saying I agree or that it works (wouldn't everyone always want to carefully examine which dogs actually compliment their female's lines and not just breed to VA1??), but I think that was the motivation.


so who was the last VA1?


----------



## Liesje

Remo in 2011 and 2012.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

Liesje said:


> Remo in 2011 and 2012.


I wonder what kind of stud fee a 2x VA1 is getting


----------



## Liesje

Not sure. I think they tend to be a bit lower in Europe. Also there is a limit to how many litters they can register, though it is still a pretty high number. I've seen up and coming studs offer *free* stud fees for females they like. VA ratings are based on the success of the progeny as much as anything else, so if you are not getting breedings with top females, then your rating as a stud will not improve. Instead of a "top" stud getting very high fees and less breedings, I tend to see the VA dogs getting so many more breedings and thus they aren't really all that special in terms of finding a puppy. I've heard people brag about their puppy being sired by a VA dog, but it is not rare or hard to get. It depends on which dogs/breeders/lines you like and if you like that VA dog, go for it. Otherwise, a puppy sired by a V dog from the same show is not necessarily any less in terms of quality.


----------



## Xeph

There's a VA dog I like very very much with a stud fee of $1500. That's DOWN from $1700.

The people that own the dog are not particularly great at managing a stud dog, and he is losing out on breedings, and the breed is losing out on a nice dog.

A show line with some of the most EXCELLENT bitework I have seen in quite some time.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

Xeph said:


> There's a VA dog I like very very much with a stud fee of $1500. That's DOWN from $1700.
> 
> The people that own the dog are not particularly great at managing a stud dog, and he is losing out on breedings, and the breed is losing out on a nice dog.
> 
> A show line with some of the most EXCELLENT bitework I have seen in quite some time.


What's the dogs name?


----------

